# Teaching the dumbbell..



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Teaching the dumbbell retrieve in SchH. Has anyone used the clicker to teach a dog the dumbbell retrieve? I have done clicker training with both of my dogs now and they REALLY seem to enjoy it. Also for me it is easier because the click is so fast and the timing for me is easier.
If you have done the dumbbell clicker training, how did you start, how slow did you move with it etc etc?
Thanks!


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

I have just started to introduce the dumbell w/ the clicker. I click for him holding it in his mouth (I got to start there since he took it easily). I haven't gotten beyond that so I am interested to see what others say


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Mara, that is exactly what I am doing. I know a friend of mine does this and she has told me a little bit about it. I am just curious if someone has some articles etc in mind that I could read.
My puppy has awesome retrieve drives, but I would prefer not to make the dumbbell a prey item, therefore I decided to start the clicker training.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

no clicker (the plastic thing) but the same philosophy here.

I like this site for clicker retrieves, it has nice videos too: http://www.schutzhund-training.com/clicker_retrieve.html


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

We were actually having retrieve training discussions on another board I'm a member of and this video came up, I REALLY like it!









http://www.og-schwabmuenchen.de/download/Isa_2008-01-05.wmv


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

BritneyP, I LOVE that video. Thanks so much for posting it. I will definetly try that, the retrieving part is not a problem for either of my dogs actually, but I want the straight close front and calm firm holding and I thought that maybe the clicker training would be a good way








That is a really cool video!!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I have used the clicker to teach the retrieve for my current dog. It works great to get the dog to hold the dumbell firmly and steady without chewing. I started in my den while watching TV. I initially used food for the reward for holding it calmly, then went to a toy as a reward for the retrieve. Works great!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Brithney, thank for the video!!! Really amazing job and something different of all I've seen before with the clicker... I just need to find where to buy a new dumbell to start working that way.


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not an expert but have taught the retrieve twice now and found the following:

It needs to be broken into 3 separate exercises - the retrieve, the hold and the front. This doesn't include the 2 other portions – the ready position or finish that the complete exercise requires.

The clicker would be useful for marking the hold, although when teaching the hold you've got a leash and a dumbbell to worry about handling as well - so voice marking works just as well and doesn't require a free hand – it can also provide emotional encouragement that a high spirited exercise can benefit by. 

I can't imagine teach the retrieve portion with a clicker - as I want maximum speed and very positive attitude during the exercise. To me, the clicker works best for teaching something that requires the dog to be thoughtful and methodical and basically mellow in attitude - maybe what you want doing the front/hold, but not what you are looking for on the send out and return. You can teach the retrieve with a long line and a ball and get much better attitude I'd think. The dog shouldn’t need a click to tell it what it did – simply throw the ball call it back and praise, and the reward would be throwing the ball again. If the dog doesn't come right back, give it a light pop with the long line. 

Then, to transition to the dumbbell, you back tie the dog on a harness and build drive for the dumbbell by doing run-bys like a helper might with a sleeve. Build desire & frustration with misses and then let the dog get a grip. To cushion the dog’s teeth during this step I wrap my dumbbells in vet wrap. Have a second leash on the harness (or collar) and when the dog is gripping dumbbell, take it off the line attached to the back-tie and run it. (This step must occur quickly so that the dogs doesn’t get bored and drop the dumbbell) 

For my dogs, both already loved to "retrieve" (play ball) and after a couple of back-tie sessions were (incredible if you knew their ball drive) even more interested in the dumbbell. They go nuts when they see it. Transitioning from the ball to the dumbbell is a no brainer. If anything, you will eventually have to cap drive for the dumbbell…

Work on the holds in a quiet place, away from the field and the dumbbell, until they understand the command. It will take a long time to put the parts together - but it is much easier broken into pieces.

I like the clicker and use it for specific reasons, but think people tend to fixate on one training tool or another that they really like – but don’t consider whether it is truly the best for a given situation. I like hammers, but they don’t work well with screws, hint, hint…. (point is that clickers are fine, but not the perfect means to teach EVERYTHING with) In the case of the retrieve I don’t think it is needed at all. With regard to the hold, while possibly useful, the possibility of it be a distraction when you could already use 3 hands doesn't make it worth it in my opinion.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

The dog in the video seemed pretty fast, upbeat and correct to me???


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I thought the dog in the video was very drivy, upbeat and happy! I can understand the use of a clicker and only having two hands.. yeah it can be difficult. 
thanks for all the advice!


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

I didn't see the clicker used for anything other than teaching the hold - which was very nice BTW. From what I could tell, she switched quickly to rewarding with verbal marker and a ball reward.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have not watched the video. 

The clicker can be used to teach the entire retrieve to develop the behaviors that you want. You would then have to move to a verbal marker and toy to finish it for competition if you want the speed needed for full points.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Curious about teaching the hold. How do you all do it? I've seen people who teach forced holds, and while the end result looks pretty solid...it's definitely not the way I would want to go. I understand marking the behavior with a word/clicker...but how do you get the dog to hold in the first place? holding the mouth? tension on the item?

My dog is unfortunately a natural chewer on retrieves and I have been struggling with the hold. He has great drive for the dumbbell, and returns quickly to a front position...but chews miserably. I figure I must be teaching this wrong...or is it just time?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

What a great video! Back chaining the retrieve...brilliant! Thank you for posting that link...just in time for me to start teaching the retrieves! I will definetely use the clicker as I have used it before in other exercises with great success.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BritneyPWe were actually having retrieve training discussions on another board I'm a member of and this video came up, I REALLY like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did anyone happened to download this video?? It's no longer available.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The whole site went down.... bummer.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:I can't imagine teach the retrieve portion with a clicker - as I want maximum speed and very positive attitude during the exercise.


I disagree ^_^ Strauss' retrieve is ENTIRELY clicker trained.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BW5VdhMA6w <--Strauss last year at the Pet Expo..it was a new exercise then, but he has no trouble with speed and a positive attitude ;-)

By the way, some dogs can be chewy on the dumbbell because the fit is incorrect.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

It's a bummer that first video is gone.
I found another great clicker retrieve video in my travels...
Calais Adler Stein retrieve practice 
Please note the maximum speed and positive attitude.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow look at that dog, what a fireball!


----------

